# FET cycle straight after a fresh IVF cycle



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Hi

Has anyone gone on to do a FET cycle directly after getting a negative from a fresh full cycle? I had my blood test last Thurs (AF arrived 2 days before blood test) and it was obviously a negative - my consultant called me on Friday to discuss next steps and he said I can start straight away on my FET cycle so started the pill on Saturday morning to regulate my period and he says ET will be between 20th and 27th March - he is putting me on 75 Gonal F to thicken the lining

I am excited and happy to be starting straight away as it has softened the blow of getting a BFN but also a little worried that its a bit rushed as I have read so often that they like you to wait a month and one cycle before starting again 

Anyone had a positive result from starting directly after a fresh cycle?

Thanks
Züri


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

Hi,

I'm about to do an FET.Have had 2 cycles since failed icsi.This was a personal choice of mine as i believe the icsi failed because my body could'nt cope with the meds[bled v.early etc].I was told by the clinic that i could have gone straight into a FET cycle but that it would have to be medicated[which it would have because my 1st cycle was 40days].

Your clinic would'nt allow you to do a back to back if it was of detriment to the outcome but if your gut feeling is that it it is too soon perhaps you could hang fire or have you already started?
I know what you mean in saying it softens the blow[sorry it did'nt work this time for you ]so maybe just from an emotion perspective it might be better to do things the way you are.

Sorry not exact info you needed.good luck

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks still smiling

I have started the pill already, if i don;t do this cycle i would have to wait till May because my doctor does 2 months on and one month off, he asked if i was Ok and that my period was all normal and if i had any pain in my ovaries and i said all was OK so he said he can;t see any reason why not to go straight away - however i have heard about FET being more successful at times because there's no drugs involved yet I will be taking gonal F so it is medicated?

x


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

I really think it's a matter for personal preference on this one.I'm quite positive that my body works better without medication and i can't see a reason[for me personally]why my body can't manage to prepare for/support embryos on it's own.If it fails i will feel reassured that it would be down to the embryos themselves and not 'me' as such.I started a heavy bleed on day 7post transfer on fresh cycle and that clearly is'nt normal.The clinic won't give an absolute 'yes or no' but they seem to agree that hormonal medication does'nt sit too well with me.

If you decided to wait for that 2mts would you still opt for a medicated cycle?If you would then it makes no difference when you start i suppose.It also seems like you have recovered well from the 1st cycle.I was'nt in pain or anything but i have'nt been 100% until now.

Don't worry hun,you are following the advice of your clinic who know far more than you or i 

xxxxxxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

to be honest i wan;t offered anything else, i am in switzerland and its all very different here, you are expected to just do as they say as they know best - which is why i panic sometimes reading this site as it seems in the UK patients question their clinics, I think I will just go with the flow and hope for the best

x


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

This site can be fantastic or it can add to your anxiety.I try not to get too hung up on what others are doing etc because i'll put myself in an early grave.Clinics make money on statistics so ultimately its in their interests to get you pregnant!
Their advice will always surpass advice on here.
Just to add.Had i have got to otd day without bleeding etc i think i would have gone down medicated route also.From what i gather it is more predictable re:timing etc and alot of woman prefer to know they are active in taking the drugs etc.There are a few clinics in my area[all NHS]i think who only offer medicated also.

xxx


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

I didn't make it to OTD without bleeding, but OD was 15 days past EC and I started bleeding 13 days after EC. 

Yes I agree it can cause anxiety reading too much here, thanks for your advice and taking the time to respond

x


----------



## still smiling (Jan 15, 2009)

No problem,happy to help.
I'll be thinking of you and let me know how it goes 

Lots of luck

xxx


----------



## MR (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi 
Wanted to drop a line quickly(just starting dinner for my twins). I wanted to let you know I did a FET right after I got a low pos and I'm now 22 weeks pregnant. My first FET and all my fresh ones(7) since my twins 4 years ago were all low pos.  I'm very pro FET!! 

Good Luck


----------



## Züri (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks MR - were your twins from FET also? and congrats on being 22 weeks pregnant, gives me hope


----------



## MR (Oct 19, 2007)

Hi 
No my twins were from fresh cycle. I have had 9 ivf cycles altogether but last one was the only one I had good enough embies to freeze even though I always got 16 eggs or more! My NK cells are a problem that's why even though I almost always get a pos I loose very early, but with FET my NK cells stayed calm and that's why I have been able to carry this baby. (My third boy!) I always wanted to do FET over fresh because of this but Mr. T never thought my embies were good enough to freeze. He really only freezes good blast embies. 
I hope this helps. x


----------

